# Prince of Persia Franchise on Break, Not Dead



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Ubisoft Montreal CEO Yannis Mallat had an interview with IGN and he spoke of the state of the Prince of Persia franchise. He said that the series is being "paused" but that shouldn't be taken as a bad sign. He went on to say that fans should not be concerned - the series will resurface when it's ready.



> Ubisoft has “paused” the Prince of Persia franchise while it considers new ideas. In an interview with IGN, Ubisoft Montreal CEO Yannis Mallat confirmed that the series is currently taking a break, but explained that shouldn’t be taken as a bad sign.
> 
> “Brand management is a tricky thing,” Mallat told IGN. “It needs people's attention a lot. I think it is fair to say that, right now, Prince of Persia is being paused. But we said the same thing for some other brands that suddenly popped up because a team is willing to do it.”
> 
> ...


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

So a whole thread about saying that PoP series is not dead?


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't like it, do something about it.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Nah, too much effort. But I was trying to make sure that I didn't miss teh meaning behind this thread or not. Maybe I misread the text that you had up above.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2013)

The sands of time trilogy was (not individually, but as a whole) as good as I can imagine Prince of Persia getting. Unless they come up with a great fresh concept that beats time reversal, I don't see why we'd even NEED another Prince of Persia game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Nah, too much effort. But I was trying to make sure that I didn't miss teh meaning behind this thread or not. Maybe I misread the text that you had up above.



And yet, more effort put into... doing nothing.

I remember when trolls were more than just rampant hypocrisy.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Basically what Zaru said. No need really. It will fall down that route of, making another game for possible money but fail cuz they tried to make it new and fancy but turning out like shit and deviating from what made the series fun, kinda route.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The sands of time trilogy was (not individually, but as a whole) as good as I can imagine Prince of Persia getting. Unless they come up with a great fresh concept that beats time reversal, I don't see why we'd even NEED another Prince of Persia game.



I fail to see how if something isn't needed, how a good game cannot be created from it. The series was fun but with the way things have progressed it can certainly be improved upon. In terms of what we know how, platforming and combat could be advanced and a story could be better-conceived. Particularly after Two Thrones.

Then again, not like I particularly trust Ubisoft with story...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 29, 2013)

Couldn't finish SoT back then. Started out strong, but I grew tired of the fight-> puzzle->platforming pattern all levels had.

Aren't Ubisoft suspect of franchise fatigue?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 29, 2013)

Assassin's Creed is in a desperate need of a break.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Couldn't finish SoT back then. Started out strong, but I grew tired of the fight-> puzzle->platforming pattern all levels had.
> 
> Aren't Ubisoft suspect of franchise fatigue?



Not as much as some, but they certainly did wear down AC for such a short time period.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2013)

The original trilogy was pretty much the best product they could have made out of the original game, the reboot was kinda unfocused but full of charm and the last game was pretty shit.

Still, this just tells me that Ubisoft doesn't really gives a shit about it anymore since Assassin's Creed is the money maker now.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 30, 2013)

The original trilogy? Don't you mean the first reboot (the xbox/PS2 era)? 

I thought the reboot was in the right direction but overshadowed by Assassins Creed. What they'll probably do is run AC to the ground then put that series to rest while they try new things with PoP then run that into the ground then bring back AC, so on and so forth.


----------



## Orxon (Jan 31, 2013)

I liked what they did with 2008 game but Forgotten sands was a waste of time. I don't think there need to be any more games.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2013)

DedValve said:


> The original trilogy? Don't you mean the first reboot (the xbox/PS2 era)?



You're right with the confusion actually, there was a trilogy before (1, 2 and 3D, but nobody accepts the existence of PoP 3D since it was garbage), which was then succeeded by the Sands of Time trilogy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFZh0nrgjow[/YOUTUBE]

*Ubisoft Montreal worked on Prince of Persia title, ended up canned*



> Lots of Prince of Persia talk this week. It seems that Ubisoft Montreal was actually working on a Prince of Persia title a couple years back. Unfortunately, the project was shelved back in 2011. Whether we ever see any of that game leaked all depends on the devs that were working on it!







> *Ubisoft's rumored Prince of Persia reboot 'Osiris' leaked in rough cut video (update)*
> 
> New details on an unannounced Ubisoft Montreal project once rumored to have been a Prince of Persia series reboot and codenamed "Osiris" have emerged from a video posted by composer Mark Kilian.
> 
> ...





superannuation
‏@supererogatory
*Ubisoft Montreal took a stab at a Prince of Persia game after Forgotten Sands; scrapped in 2011*

superannuation ‏@supererogatory
*Was at the FPP (first playable publishable) stage?essentially Ubisoft's term for a vertical slice; would guess it was never greenlit.*

superannuation ‏@supererogatory
*Consensus seems to be that Osiris was some permutation of a PoP game at some point, though I don't think it was related to this.*


----------



## Roman (Jan 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The sands of time trilogy was (not individually, but as a whole) as good as I can imagine Prince of Persia getting. Unless they come up with a great fresh concept that beats time reversal, I don't see why we'd even NEED another Prince of Persia game.



Prince of Persia has had numerous incarnations in the past, Sands of Time being the most successful one of them but far from the original. I don't see why it's impossible for another PoP game to be made with a different concept and not be great.

On that note: I still enjoy the Sands of Time trilogy much more than I do the AC franchise.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2013)

The only problem I had with Sands of Time games was the level design. Not that I didn't enjoy maneuvering through death traps, but you really had to suspend your disbelief at the completely nonsensical architecture and room layout aka WHY WOULD ANYONE BUILD IT THAT WAY


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The only problem I had with Sands of Time games was the level design. Not that I didn't enjoy maneuvering through death traps, but you really had to suspend your disbelief at the completely nonsensical architecture and room layout aka WHY WOULD ANYONE BUILD IT THAT WAY



The later levels of the Two Thrones sort of made you wonder how the fuck people can move around here without being ninjas.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2013)

PoP 2008 was one of my games this gen. I was really hoping for another one.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Climax Studios working on new Prince of Persia...?*


"Unnanounced character action platformer - 2013"

Note from Chi's family.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks...nice.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2013)

That has to be extremely base material as the character model looks more suitable for an iPhone game.

...or it's an iPhone game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 16, 2013)

I could careless about the decent graphics, this is prince of perisa, were actual platforming(not the watered down crap ass cred or enslaved) is the important part of the game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Climax mystery project was Prince of Persia, no longer in development*

"The screenshots in question are from a prototype created by one of our partners, not a game currently in development. Prince of Persia remains an important element in Ubisoft?s portfolio, but we?re currently focusing on other brands and have nothing new to share at this time." - Ubisoft


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2013)

Well what a cock-tease, that's a bummer

The Prince's design looked pretty descent


----------

